# Amplificador 100w HI-FI salida Sziklai



## juliangp (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola, despues de mucho tiempo probando configuraciones llegué a un amplificador de 100w con salida Sziklai, tiene una distorsión muy baja (0.007% thd) y buena potencia, abajo les dejo el PDF con la información de armado.

PD: tengan cuidado con la bobina no le den 30 vueltas como puse yo, denle tantas como sea necesario para que entre en su lugar, cuando vean el pdf sabrán de que les hablo, saludos


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Jun 1, 2013)

amigos del foro el amigo juliangp ase un comentario en su archivo pdf sobre usar el metodo de plancacha esto lo asemos con el mismo programa adobe reader o con el programa que se elaboro el pcb porfavor una manita no tengo tanta experiencia como ustedes


----------



## juliangp (Jun 1, 2013)

Carlos ahora en un rato subo un pdf corregido para el temita de las resistencias y demás, para el método de plancha se imprime la página donde está el impreso en papel transfer o siliconado, y se aplica calor por el dorso sobre una placa de cobre, hay muchos videos sobre como hacerlo y es muuy facil no hace falta hacer nada raro, solo asegúrese de poner la impresión al 100%


----------



## MemphisJr (Jun 1, 2013)

solo una pregunta con cuanto de carga se le saca esos 100wrms? por el voltaje supongo que 8homs o 6 minimo pero por seguridad,excelente aporte saludos.


----------



## juliangp (Jun 1, 2013)

Buen detalle me olvide Memphis jaja ando mal hoy, es a 8ohm, gracias

P.D: el amplificador es una gran modificacion al viejo sinclair z30, ahora tiene poco de aquel famosísimo "bichito", abajo dejo el pdf correjido


----------



## MemphisJr (Jun 2, 2013)

Muy bien hombre ¡¡ solo una observacion o sugerencia si puedes (que no se como se haga) deberias meter mas pcbs del mismo circuito en una sola hoja, lo que quepan asi la gente poco cauta como yo tendra mas chaces de errar jejejeje, y tambien deberias dejar un pcb para usar transistores de los normales de 3 patitas,es solo una sugerencia =)
saludos


----------



## juliangp (Jun 2, 2013)

Jajaj cuando tenga tiempo pondré para transistores de 3 patas, transistor de salida cuál me recomiendan? 2sc5200 y 2sa1943?


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 2, 2013)

megusto el PCB


----------



## juliangp (Jun 2, 2013)

Ya voy a subir las fotos OSKRIN jaja me quedo lindo para mi gusto, ojo algunos diran que es feo...

edit: lastimosamente sigo con errores en la máscara de componentes  aunque recuerdo haberla cambiado, no se que sucedio, se cambian los números solos  ya me estoy volviendo loco, no queda otra que guiarse por el diagrama


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 2, 2013)

y si haces una version alterna para montar tr mas modernos T03P o algo asi ??

no seria malaidea


----------



## juliangp (Jun 2, 2013)

Si cuando tenga tiempo capaz que me ponga a hacerla, asi que por que no en un rato la hago. Tengo que decir que tiene un sonido mortal (palabra para describir algo muy bueno ajja)


----------



## juliangp (Jun 2, 2013)

Abajo dejo la versión to-3p, mas unas mejoras en el PDF.

Fotos:


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 2, 2013)

Para el TO3P que transistores recomiendas


----------



## juliangp (Jun 2, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Para el TO3P que transistores recomiendas



No arme ni voy a armar el de TO3P, supongo que funcionará bien con: 2sc5200/2sa1943; TIP35C/36C; MJL21193/MJL21194, etc. 

PD: mientras los transistores de salida sean de mas de 100vce (por las dudas) y de unos 15a supongo que el amplificador andará bien, saludos


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 3, 2013)

gracias por el re-ajuste del pcb  y te quedo excelente el montaje


----------



## juliangp (Jun 3, 2013)

Gracias, salvo que me mata lo de hacer bobinas jaja, probalo y contame como funciona saludoss


----------

